# How do you pick your new foal's registered name? (Help a gal out?)



## Brendagun (Nov 17, 2012)

How do you personally pick a name? Based on color, markings, pedigree, or other outside factors? I'm expecting a foal in late March and have no clue what to name him/her. I know most people just mash together registry names, but somehow they come out so cute and clever- which I'm neither. :? The sire's name is Boogie Got Colonel Cash (Cash in a Dash x Colonel Hoke), and the dam's name is something like Ginger Pudden (I'm having a loss of memory). I can't think of anything clever, though. So far these are the notes I have:

Cash in for Ginger
Won Hot Number
Boogie Pie
Pudden is no Hokes 
Pudden on the Boogie

Some synonyms: buck, dough, pay
zing, penny, boogie, dance, shimmy, skip, jive, prance


----------



## KodasSlvrWings (Feb 5, 2014)

I just made both of my horse's names up 
Annie's Shootn' Mayfire 

Lakota's Silver Wings

My sister in laws qh is Ray Quick Cutter, her father was something Cutter and her mother was something Quick. I really like Cash in for Ginger!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I figured out what I wanted to call them first and then added some lineage names. This usually happened after they were born and I could see what their personality lent to their name. For example:

Mare was Foxys Good Gal by a stallion named Cash is Goodnuff, Sire=Painted Thunder Cloud

When the foal was born it was a colt and he was always running, I don't think he knew how to walk. Thus the name Flash was what he was dubbed with. Registered name Thunders Flashin Cash


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We always pick names based on the lineage. If you plan to use a famous ancestor in the name, though, do some research with the registry and have other choices ready as your first choice may be used or too close to an existing name, e.g. we have mother/daughter "Impressive" line mares and it is almost impossible to come up with a foal name that is acceptable that includes anything similar to Impressive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I agree we usually go with sire or dam's name and/or named after something with significance to us. My mare is Bert Flurry after a family friend who gave us the dam. For a while we were drawing on Irish heritage so we have some gaelic names and references to Ireland. 

Ginger Snap Cash is all I have


----------



## Brendagun (Nov 17, 2012)

The AQHA has a foal name search for future entries that shows already taken names. I didn't know they couldn't be similar? I saw instructions for naming on the site that included changing the spelling. This is my first time with a new foal, though. I heard you submit three names in case one can't be used?

I like the Ginger Snap idea! So far my favorite is Pudden on the Boogie, but I'll change my mind a million times.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

The purpose of the 3 name choices when submitting registration is so multiple horses are not registered with the exact name with the same spelling. Causes all sorts of problems when searching horses, progeny, accomplishments, and ownership 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

The AQHA allows you to pick 6 names (up to 20 characters) on the registration form. You can change the spelling of names, but they will not accept a name if it _sounds too similar_ to an existing name as they could create confusion, so the name search only gets you so far. Also, if none of your names are accepted for some reason, you can specify if you want the AQHA to pick a name for you or reject the application. If you really like a certain name, the best thing to do is call the AQHA and talk to the registration group. They can tell you if the name is acceptable or not.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

So many horses are registered with each breed that it can be difficult to come up with something you like and that they will accept. 
Smokin Hot Ginger, Pudden on the Ritz


----------

